# νωρίς - νωρίτερο;



## GeorgeA (Sep 16, 2013)

Γεια σας,

Η λέξη νωρίς στον συγκριτικό βαθμό, (νωρίτερα), μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως επίθετο;
Μ' άλλα λόγια, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "σε νωρίτερη περιόδο" ή σε "νωρίτερο περιστατικό" ή "οι νωρίτερες εμπειρίες του τον είχαν διδάξει..."

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης το έχει μόνο ως επίρρημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2013)

Καλύτερα είναι να χρησιμοποιείς το _προηγούμενο_ σε όλες τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, ωστόσο το _νωρίτερο _χρησιμοποιείται με αυτήν την έννοια, κυρίως στον προφορικό και ανεπίσημο λόγο, μάλλον με επιρροή από το _αργότερο_:

Θέλω να έρθεις το αργότερο στις έξι, το νωρίτερο στις πέντε.


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 17, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ Hellegennes. 

Στο παράδειγμα που έδωσες "Θέλω να έρθεις το αργότερο στις έξι, το νωρίτερο στις πέντε" είναι ξεκάθαρο.

Έχω ηχογραφήσει μια ομιλία και χρησιμοποίησα τη λέξη ως επίθετο σε 2-3 σημεία και προσπαθώ να δω αν είναι λάθος και θα πρέπει να κάνω διόρθωση στην ηχογράφηση ή αν υπάρχει ελαστικότατα και μπορεί να σταθεί κι έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2013)

Γεια σου, Γιώργο

Όλοι οι παρακάτω τύποι είναι κανονικά λανθασμένοι αφού το _ενωρίς / νωρίς_ είναι μόνο επίρρημα.

ενωρίτερος
ενωρίτερου
ενωρίτεροι
ενωρίτερων
ενωρίτερους
ενωρίτερη
ενωρίτερης
ενωρίτερες
νωρίτερος
νωρίτερου
νωρίτεροι
νωρίτερων
νωρίτερους
νωρίτερη
νωρίτερης
νωρίτερες

Βλέπουμε ωστόσο στα διαδικτυακά παραδείγματα ότι οι τύποι αυτοί χρησιμοποιούνται, ακόμα και σε πανεπιστημιακά κείμενα, αν και όχι με τη σημασία «προηγούμενος, προγενέστερος» αλλά την ίδια με του επιρρήματος, «πριν από τον αναμενόμενο χρόνο», π.χ. _η νωρίτερη άφιξη, η νωρίτερη έξοδος στη σύνταξη·_ ή την άλλη, του «πρώιμου», π.χ. _η νωρίτερη ημερομηνία που βρήκαμε_. _Το ρεκόρ της νωρίτερης ανάδειξης του πρωταθλητή_. Έχουν επίθετο θετικού βαθμού για την ανάδειξη του πρωταθλητή; Αμφιβάλλω.

Τυπικά, λοιπόν, είναι λάθος. Ωστόσο, δεν πρόκειται να φύγει. Το χρειάζεται η γλώσσα και θα το χρησιμοποιεί μέχρι να το επιβάλει. Εσύ προς το παρόν βολέψου με το _προγενέστερος_. Δεν έχεις earlier than expected. Έχεις that comes before.


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 17, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Nickel. 
Ναι, το _προγενέστερος_ επικράτησε στο κείμενό μου.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2013)

Από τον ΕΘΕΓ:

Τίτλος «Στο Καρφί», ημερομηνία έκδοσης η «νωρίτερη δυνατή» (το πολύ ως το τέλος του μήνα), σχήμα μεγάλου μεγέθους ταμπλόιντ και εκατοντάδες μονόστηλα στην ύλη της έως 50 λέξεις έκαστον.
Ειδικά, για το Ολυμπιακό Χωριό (κι αν όλες οι προηγούμενες διαδικασίες τηρηθούν κατά γράμμα) προβλέπεται ότι θα ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται στις 22 Φεβρουαρίου 2001 (νωρίτερη έναρξη) ή στις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου 2001 (αργότερη έναρξη).
Ελπίζουμε σε μια πολύ νωρίτερη κατάθεση του φετινού προϋπολογισμού, γιατί είναι σωστό να τελειώσει αυτή η αβεβαιότητα και να ξεκαθαρίσει η πορεία της χώρας μας προς την Οικονομική και Νομισματική Ένωση».
Παραμένει λοιπόν και εδώ, και ιδίως στον "ιδιότροπο" και απρόβλεπτο αυτό καρκίνο, η μέγιστη ελπίδα στην όσο το δυνατό "έγκαιρη" (νωρίτερη) διάγνωση.
Η δυνατότητα ενωρίτερης υποβολής κοινοποίησης ενδέχεται ακόμη να δημιουργεί επιφυλάξεις όσον αφορά την αποτελεσματική αξιοποίηση των μέσων που διαθέτει η Επιτροπή (καθώς και των μέσων των άλλων φορέων που εμπλέκονται σε τέτοιου είδους διαδικασίες).
Οι εμπρόσθιες ρωγμές είναι πιθανόν υπόλοιπα μιας νωρίτερης εγκάρσιας ρωγμής, οι οπίσθιες οφείλονται στο ότι το ζυγωματικό τμήμα του κροταφικού οστού δεν εισέρχεται ολοκληρωτικά ανάμεσα στο κοίλο και κυρτό τμήμα του ζυγωματικού οστού, έτσι τα άκρα αυτών των τμημάτων κείτονται το ένα απέναντι στο άλλο σε κάποια απόσταση.
Τέλος θα μ' ενδιέφερε να γνωρίζω τι μέρος του λόγου είναι η λ. _νωρίτερο _στην παγιωμένη σύμφραση «το νωρίτερο δυνατόν».


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τέλος θα μ' ενδιέφερε να γνωρίζω τι μέρος του λόγου είναι η λ. _νωρίτερο _στην παγιωμένη σύμφραση «το νωρίτερο δυνατόν».


Ορίστε και μια γερή βιβλιοσυλλογή με τα *ενωρίτερον* άλλων καιρών.

Τι διάκριση κι αυτή σε βάρος τού _ενωρίς_, ε; Στην περίπτωση τού _ένδον_, ας πούμε, γιατί δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα με το _ενδότερος_;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τέλος θα μ' ενδιέφερε να γνωρίζω τι μέρος του λόγου είναι η λ. _νωρίτερο _στην παγιωμένη σύμφραση «το νωρίτερο δυνατόν».



Επίθετο φυσικά. Τι άλλο;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2013)

— Is it cookie?
— No, it is not a cookie.
— Bye bye...
— But wait a second, Cookie Monster, there are _clues_.
— But who care about clues without cookie?
...
— One measly cookie? Speech like that deserve at least five cookies!
— I only have one cookie.
— OK, in that case, me settle.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## gregan (Feb 17, 2018)

Νίκο, έχω σκεφτεί αρκετές φορές να μεταφράσω το that early morning, για παράδειγμα, με τη φράση "εκείνο το άγουρο ακόμη πρωινό". Δεν το έχω τολμήσει ακόμη, αλλά θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σου. - Γρηγόρης Κονδύλης


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2018)

gregan said:


> Νίκο, έχω σκεφτεί αρκετές φορές να μεταφράσω το that early morning, για παράδειγμα, με τη φράση "εκείνο το άγουρο ακόμη πρωινό". Δεν το έχω τολμήσει ακόμη, αλλά θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σου. - Γρηγόρης Κονδύλης



Ετοιμαζόμουν να πω ότι το αγκαλιάζω και ότι θα γινόμουν με χαρά ο πρώτος ή ο δεύτερος που θα το έλεγε, αλλά μάλλον μας προλάβανε.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="άγουρο+πρωινό"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## gregan (Feb 21, 2018)

Την πατήσαμε με την πρωτιά. Εμ, τι περίμενες... Λέγεται πάντως, οπότε βρέθηκε μια λύση, αν και δεν έψαξα αν κολλάει παντού - πιθανότατα όχι.


----------

